# Bully Sticks?



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Several people have suggested bully sticks for entertaining their pups. I have never seen these. Where do you purchase them? Are they all the same? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

IMO-Merrick has the bestest-they normally don't smell-some reak like urine :new_shocked: 

Merrick Bully Sticks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris loves these!! I order them from bestbullysticks.com. I get the braided ones because they seem to last a lot longer. These do tend to have an odor to them but it's not too terribly bad. It seems the odor fades once it is removed from the packaging.

A lot of people recommend Merricks but I haven't tried that particular brand myself (or should say Paris hasn't tried it). I get these because they are the cheapest I have found.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about the braided ones-Kosmo always finds a way to get them apart and is left with three skinny stick and I get afraid he'll choke or something.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> IMO-Merrick has the bestest-they normally don't smell-some reak like urine :new_shocked:
> 
> Merrick Bully Sticks[/B]


Ditto to the Merrick brand. You can get them online or I find them at a privately owned, local pet supply store. The chains (Petco/Petsmart) typically don't carry the Merrick brand. Merrick is the best, IMO, and we have tried many.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie only gets Merrick, too. She adores them!! And no nasty smell.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Does Merrick make the braided ones? I can't find any.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Does Merrick make the braided ones? I can't find any.[/B]


I'm almost certain they do. I don't pay close attention b/c the last time I got him a braided one he unwraveled it quickly and we had the same prob as Gena & Kosmo--the 3 strands were too small and I was afraid he'd take off big pieces and choke.

I buy him the 12" and thick ones. THey last forever. He's an agressive chewer. He's an angel about not chewing ANYTHING he's not supposed to so I don't mind going out of my way to get him the Merricks!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=545040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...I'll keep looking. The braided ones I buy seem to last a good while and when she does get them separated I will throw them away. How does Ollie handle the 12" ones? I've been getting the 6-8" ones and Paris doesn't have any problem "holding" them. She is also good about not chewing on anything so I don't mind getting her these.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've never tried Merrick because I have a local store that sells them and I go in and sniff them all and find the ones that stink the least. I've bought one or two from Petco and wowza they were too smelly!!! 

Oh, and I'll be the one to say that they are made from bull penises, which is too much for some people.

Josie says: My mommy will just say stuff like that, she's not such a delicate girl.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I recently ordered some from Robbinspetcare.com - it's the Free Range brand recommended by some SM'ers as good & organic. Everyone that bought this brand exclaimed how it didn't stink and it's long lasting... so I decided I would order some for the boys and see how they like it. 

I had given them merricks in the past and even that had a little odor...so I was a bit disgusted.

The order for these new sticks came in a last night and I am so happy because there is really no stinky odor. It just smells a faint smokey flavor. Actually, befored the boys chewed on it, I really couldn't smell anything at all- and I had it right up to my nose LOL

I can't recommend the Free Range brand enough. The boys give it a 4 paws (or will it be 8 paws...?) up! :thumbsup:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The ones from bestbullysticks.com are also free range.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> IMO-Merrick has the bestest-they normally don't smell-some reak like urine :new_shocked:
> 
> Merrick Bully Sticks[/B]



My bully stiks stink like urine, and they are the merrick ones. They also dry out quickly, but if your pup is an aggressive chewer, the stinky smell won't last long and they won't dry out.


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Monet loves to chew and bully sticks are one of his favorite (after Flossies). Mozart seems to like them also but he isn't as much a chewer as Monet. I've always bought the Merrick ones and they do stink but they like them and they last so long that I let them have them anyways. Plus the big ones are big enough I don't have to worry about choking.


----------

